# In case



## FlyingBird

How do you say 'in case'?

İ am here in case that you get pains again.
İ take an umbrella in case that it rains.

How would you translate those sentences? 

şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## mnf2050

There are some ways of saying "in case" in Turkish. I think the most commen way is "*diye*":

Yağmur yağar *diye *şemsiyemi alırım.


----------



## lluvioso1

You can translate the phrase *"**in case"*as *"durumunda" *into Turkish, and the word* "that"* in* "in case that" *just makes the sentence dependent clause which it preceeds.In turkish we name *"dependent clauses" *as* "yan cümle". *Although in English there is only one affix which turns an independent clause into a dependent clause* (that), *in Turkish there are many of them. Let's translate your examples and I will give an example by myself. You will see the difference 

-I am here in case that you get pains again.>>*Yeniden ağrılarının olması durumunda ben buradayım.*
-I take the umbrella in case that it rains.>>*Yağmur yağması durumunda şemsiyeyi alırım.*


Here another sentence: In case that you aren't here tomorrow, I will call you>> *Yarın senin burada olmaman durumunda seni arayacağım.


*
See? The initial two sentences get the affix "-sı", on the other hand; the third sentence gets the affix "-man" even though their translation in English is the same: "that"

I hope you are not confused  You will get used to it in time  

Kolay gelsin!


----------



## FlyingBird

İkinize de teşekkürler. lluviouso1, thank you so much for great explanation, this is much helpfull and i understood every possible word.


----------



## FlyingBird

İ am trying to learn from your explanation and i think you helped me alot, but now let me put some sentences that i created by myself:




İ will be here tomorrow in case that he wouldn't be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamayacağı durumunda ben burada olacağım
İ will be here tomorrow in case that you wouldnt be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamayacağın durumunda ben burada olacağım

İ will be here tomorrow in case that he can't do it=yarın bunu yapamaması durumunda ben burada olacağım.
İ will be here tomorrow in case that you can't do it=yarın bunu yapamaman durumunda ben burada olacağım


Doctor should be here in case that something happens to me=bana birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you=sana birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to him=ona birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to us=Bize birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you (plural)=size birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to them=onlara birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.

Someone who have skills should be beside me in case that i can't do it=bunu yapamamam durumunda yetenkli kimse yanımda olmalı.
Someone who have skills should be beside you in case that you can't do it=bunu yapamaman durumunda yetenekli kimse yanında olmalı.
Someone who have skills should be beside him in case that he can't do it=bunu yapamaması durumunda yetenekli kimse yanında olmalı.
Someone who have skills should be beside us in case that we can't do it=bunu yapamamamız durumunda yetenekli kimse yanımızda olmalı.
Someone who have skills should be beside you (plural) case that you can't do it=bunu yapamamanız durumunda yetenekli kimse yanınızda olmalı.
Someone who have skills should be beside them in case that they can't do it=bunu yapamamaları durumunda yetenekli kimse onların yanında olmalı.


İ know it's a lot of sentences but i would be very very grateful if someone can tell me if i did it good or there is mistakes, this is so important for me. Thank you once again.


----------



## mnf2050

FlyingBird said:


> İ am trying to learn from your explanation and i think you helped me alot, but now let me put some sentences that i created by myself:
> 
> 
> I will be here tomorrow in case that he wouldn't be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamayacağı durumunda ben burada olacağım.* - wrong*
> *Yarın bunu yapamaması durumunda ben burada olacağım.*
> I will be here tomorrow in case that you wouldnt be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamayacağın durumunda ben burada olacağım. * - wrong*
> *Yarın bunu yapamaman durumunda ben burada olacağım.*
> I will be here tomorrow in case that he can't do it= Yarın bunu yapamaması durumunda ben burada olacağım. - *correct*
> I will be here tomorrow in case that you can't do it= Yarın bunu yapamaman durumunda ben burada olacağım.  - *correct*
> 
> Doctor should be here in case that something happens to me=bana birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı. * - wrong*
> *Bana bir şey olması ihtimaline karşı doktor burada olmalı.* - 'diye' sounds weird here.
> Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you=sana birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı. * - wrong*
> *Sana bir şey olması ihtimaline karşı doktor burada olmalı.* - 'diye' sounds weird here.
> Doctor should be here in case that something happens to him=ona birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı. * - wrong*
> *Ona bir şey olması ihtimaline karşı doktor burada olmalı.*  - 'diye' sounds weird here.
> Doctor should be here in case that something happens to us=Bize birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı. * - wrong*
> *Bize **bir şey olması ihtimaline karşı doktor burada olmalı.* - 'diye' sounds weird here.
> Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you (plural)=size birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı. * - wrong*
> *Size **bir şey olması ihtimaline karşı doktor burada olmalı.* - 'diye' sounds weird here.
> Doctor should be here in case that something happens to them=onlara birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı. * - wrong*
> *Onlara **bir şey olması ihtimaline karşı doktor burada olmalı.* - 'diye' sounds weird here.
> 
> Someone who have skills should be beside me in case that i can't do it= Bunu yapamamam durumunda yetenekli kimse yanımda olmalı. - *correct*
> Someone who have skills should be beside you in case that you can't do it= Bunu yapamaman durumunda yetenekli kimse yanında olmalı. - *correct*
> Someone who have skills should be beside him in case that he can't do it= Bunu yapamaması durumunda yetenekli kimse yanında olmalı. - *correct*
> Someone who have skills should be beside us in case that we can't do it= Bunu yapamamamız durumunda yetenekli kimse yanımızda olmalı. - *correct*
> Someone who have skills should be beside you (plural) case that you can't do it= Bunu yapamamanız durumunda yetenekli kimse yanınızda olmalı. - *correct*
> Someone who have skills should be beside them in case that they can't do it= Bunu yapamamaları durumunda yetenekli kimse onların yanında olmalı.  - *correct*
> 
> İ know it's a lot of sentences but i would be very very grateful if someone can tell me if i did it good or there is mistakes, this is so important for me. Thank you once again.



I hope I was able to help you.


----------



## FlyingBird

Cevabınız için teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## lluvioso1

Hi *mnf2050*, thank you for undertaking my responsibility to *FlyingBird* 

But, I did a different explanation by myself. Hopefully, our answers  make FlyingBird's perspective on Turkish language more huge instead of  making him/her more confused 



So, firstly, Hi to you either FlyingBird after a long period of time  

"

I will be here tomorrow in case that he wouldn't be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamayacağı durumunda ben burada olacağım *False*
I will be here tomorrow in case that he wouldn't be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamaması durumunda (ben) burada olacağım.*True*

I will be here tomorrow in case that you wouldn't be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamayacağın durumunda ben burada olacağım *False*
I will be here tomorrow in case that you wouldn't be able to do it=Yarın bunu yapamaman durumunda (ben) burada olacağım.*True*

I will be here tomorrow in case that he can't do it=yarın bunu yapamaması durumunda ben burada olacağım.*True*
I will be here tomorrow in case that he can't do it=yarın bunu yapamaması durumunda (ben) burada olacağım.*True*


I will be here tomorrow in case that you can't do it=yarın bunu yapamaman durumunda ben burada olacağım.*True*
I will be here tomorrow in case that you can't do it=yarın bunu yapamaman durumunda (ben) burada olacağım.*True*


Doctor should be here in case that something happens to me=bana birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.*False*
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to me=bana birşey olması durumunda doktor burada olmalı.*True*

Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you=sana birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.*False*
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you=sana birşey olması durumunda doktor burada olmalı.*True*

Doctor should be here in case that something happens to him=ona birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.*False*
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to him=ona birşey olması durumunda doktor burada olmalı.*True*

Doctor should be here in case that something happens to us=Bize birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.*False*
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to us=Bize birşey olması durumunda doktor burada olmalı.*True*

Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you (plural)=size birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.*False*
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to you (plural)=size birşey olması durumunda doktor burada olmalı.*True*

Doctor should be here in case that something happens to them=onlara birşey olacak diye doktor burada olmalı.*False*
Doctor should be here in case that something happens to them=onlara birşey olması durumunda doktor burada olmalı.*True*

Someone who have skills should be beside me in case that i can't do it=bunu yapamamam durumunda yetenkli kimse yanımda olmalı.*False*
Someone who have skills should be beside me in case that i can't do it=bunu yapamamam durumunda yetenekli birisi yanımda olmalı.*True*

Someone who have skills should be beside you in case that you can't do   it=bunu yapamaman durumunda yetenekli kimse yanında olmalı.*False*
Someone who have skills should be beside you in case that you  can't do   it=bunu yapamaman durumunda yetenekli birisi yanında olmalı.*True*

Someone who have skills should be beside him in case that he can't do   it=bunu yapamaması durumunda yetenekli kimse yanında olmalı.*False*
Someone who have skills should be beside him in case that he can't do    it=bunu yapamaması durumunda yetenekli birisi yanında olmalı.*True*

Someone who have skills should be beside us in case that we can't do   it=bunu yapamamamız durumunda yetenekli kimse yanımızda olmalı.*False*
Someone who have skills should be beside us in case that we can't do    it=bunu yapamamamız durumunda yetenekli birisi yanımızda olmalı.*True*

Someone who have skills should be beside you (plural) case that you   can't do it=bunu yapamamanız durumunda yetenekli kimse yanınızda olmalı.*False*
Someone who have skills should be beside you (plural) case that you    can't do it=bunu yapamamanız durumunda yetenekli birisi yanınızda  olmalı.*True*

Someone who have skills should be beside them in case that they can't do   it=bunu yapamamaları durumunda yetenekli kimse onların yanında olmalı.*False*
Someone who have skills should be beside them in case that they  can't do   it=bunu yapamamaları durumunda yetenekli birisi onların  yanında olmalı.*True*

"

Okay, some crucial things you shouldn't forget:

1-Whenever you use an unknown personal pronoun (i.e.:someone, somebody, anybody.. etc.) and in  pursuit of this personal pronoun, if you use "who" as relative clause;  you never forget that the translation of this unknown personal pronoun  into Turkish is always equal to _birisi. 

_Examples:Someone who has skills-->>>Yetenekli birisi.(Literally; yetenekleri olan birisi.)

                 Somebody who knows Turkish-->>>Türkçe bilen birisi.

2-Why is the pronoun"ben" between parentheses?-Well, In popular languages that I know, like English and French; It is obligatory to use subjects(i.e. I You We in English Je Tu Elle in French .. etc.).  On the other hand, there is another popular language which is  popular:Spanish ,where the necessity of use of subjects is not  obligatory. For example, if you want to say "I speak" in Spanish, you  just say; hablo. You could for sure use yo hablo which equals I(emphasized) speak. Turkish language has the same logic too. We can say ben konuşuyorum in order to refer "I speak" in English but it is not necessary. If you do so, you just emphasize the subject. Same logic. 

 So I recommend you not to use "ben" when you've already conjugated the verb with personal suffix.


----------

